# Hobby 750, 2006 spec - Battery Charger issue



## bobandsue

Have just bought a 2006 750 FML and need some advice on the electrics.
When I connect the mains I get a red LED light on the control panel which tells me the mains are connected there is also another LED light which I understand indicates the state of charge, RED, AMBER, GREEN this is not lighting up.
My charger is not under the front seats as in the earlier models its in the side electrics box.
Can anyone tell me if there is switch I should be turning on somewhere to connect the charger ? or perhaps a fuse that might be blown, have checked both the fuses inside the charger and they look OK. 
Appreciate any advice............Bob


----------



## 1neil

Hi Bob,
I have a 2007 Hobby, as far as I am aware there is not a switch.
Have you checked to see if you have power at the 240v sockets when connected to the mains? It might just be a faulty bulb on the control panel.

Neil


----------



## bobandsue

Hi Neil

Yes 240v is OK and working as well are the 12v lights. But when I am connected to the Mains the "other" LED light is not coming on and the Amp Meter on the control panel is not showing on the + side of the gauge.

Bob


----------



## 1neil

Hi Bob,

If you have power at the sockets then the hook up is working correctly. Are the two battery gauges working? Mine show just under 14v when on hook up and my amp meter barely moves to the +. I'd check that they are being charged if you can.
It sounds like the bulb that shows state of charge has blown.
How long have you had the Hobby? 


Neil


----------



## bobandsue

Hi Neil
Battery guages are fine when the engine is running they both read 14v and the Amp meter shows +10 and the LED charging light is working and is RED.
Next to the last rocker switch, the one that makes all the guages work, there is a Black round button which you can take the cover off
what is this ? is it a fuse ? could it have anything to do with my Battery charger not working ?

Regards..............Bob


----------



## 1neil

Hi Bob,
No, that's the temperature sensor for the heating.

Have you checked if there's any current going into the leisure battery (using a multimeter) while you are connected to the mains hook up?

You said the 12v lights are working, did you try these with the mains hook up disconnected ? If so, then the leisure battery has power in it and must be getting charged when you hook up to the mains.

I'm not an electrician, but this is how I'd work through it. Maybe someone with a bit more electrical knowledge could shed suggest something?

Neil


----------



## shingi

Hi Bob,

On the underside of the charger is a socket/plug which connects the charger to a controller next to it. When I say controller it's the electrics box which has all the 12v fuses in it displayed along the top side. The plug I've mentioned (at least on mine) was not a very firm fit, and with vibration or a bit of disturbance to the wiring, it's quite possible the electrics aren't getting through to it . You've said that the leisure 12v gauge works when your engine's running, so it seems it's not the gauge itself at fault. 

Anyway, try my suggestion, it may not be the cause but it's something you will have eliminated.

Mike.


----------



## bobandsue

Hi everyone
Thanks for your help and comments on my Charger problem. Finally used info from a previous thread and contacted David at Electronic service. Cant speak highly enough of this guy, gennuinly informative and helpful and no way pushy.
Sent him the unit on a Thursday, he EMailed on Saturday to tell me what needed doing and to confirm the repair cost and recieved the unit back in the post on Tuesday the price he quoted included the unit being returned Special Delivery a cost of £11 alone.

Great service thanks David


----------



## Yaxley

I'm glad you got sorted.
Ian


----------

